# RV Satellite TV, Making a Choice - The "clear" choice is DISH



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi All...

As some of you know, my wife and I travel the country in a motor coach. For some reason I seem to get asked a lot about what satellite service someone should use or even worse, is "can you help me...I can not seem to get HD on my satellite".

"Okay, okay, I'll make a video!"&#8230;is what I said to one RV owner who came up to talk to me about satellite TV in the RV. You see, we talked for about an hour and at the end, he just kept saying "you need to make a video on your blog about this." He would not let it go until I said "Okay." So not wanting to break a promise, I made the video and I hope this may help others make a choice.

Here is our travel blog entry on it...

http://www.outsideourbubble.com/rv-satellite-tv-making-a-choice

...and here is the video...






We all have our preferences, but these are my thoughts on it and hope it helps someone.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I especially like the flying video.

Well done on the production side and also on the talent side!

Some clips of the antennas in operation might help drive the point across about what's taking place and why it might be noisy.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

There are pro's an con's for both, Dish has the rcvrs w/ built in OTA tuners for scanning for local off-air channels, but no DNS.
Directv on the other, does have DNS (Distant network service [locals]) but only has OTA tuners that are 'plug an play' via USB, an only w/ certain models..

My choice would be directv, simply cuz, as long as HD is not important, u just need a single LNB dish an aim at 1 SAT thats higher in the sky than dishnets birds, plus u can sub to Distant Locals, for when u cannot receive any locals via OTA. I know u can 'change your location' w/ Dish whenever u move the RV to a new city, but w/ directv u save yourself that phone call an can always watch E & W coast locals from NYC & LA.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

You are correct...But really this comes down to HDTV reception as most people kind of expect that in this day an age. But you surely are correct if you don't care about getting HDTV. And and you know, the Distant Locals you can get from DirecTV are in SD only. So again, no HD. (Sat Domes)


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

David Bott said:


> You are correct...But really this comes down to HDTV reception as most people kind of expect that in this day an age. But you surely are correct if you don't care about getting HDTV. And and you know, the Distant Locals you can get from DirecTV are in SD only. So again, no HD.


I was told when enquiring on an upcoming move to a DNS area, the DNS channels were all in HD if equipment was HD. Now I'm going to have to call and confirm again or could someone else confirm.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

camo said:


> I was told when enquiring on an upcoming move to a DNS area, the DNS channels were all in HD if equipment was HD. Now I'm going to have to call and confirm again or could someone else confirm.


That is correct, DirecTV offers DNS in HD if you have the proper equipment. You only get either East Coast or West Coast though, not both. Some grandfathered users who insisted on keeping both coasts only have SD, that might be where the confusion is.

Also Dish before they went out of the DNS business only offered SD DNS

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for that confirmation. I also found confirmation in a RV forum for those wanting Directv they do offer HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

camo said:


> Thanks for that confirmation. I also found confirmation in a RV forum for those wanting Directv they do offer HD.


For clarity ... David mentioned the availability of DirecTV HD in the video but noted (correctly) that one needed a special dish to receive HD. The "no HD" comment refers to the dome antenna that is common on RVs ... not specialized equipment that only is used for DISH or DirecTV. (The dome antenna that, if capable, may be used "in motion" but not for the driver.)

The use of a system specific antenna also allows the receiver to tune to multiple satellites at the same time (if the antenna is capable).


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

You're welcome, I have DirecTVs DNS service. It is wonderful.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I have the automatic slimline 3 on my Travel trailer. 
Works great, and I Do get HD and dvr.

I'm guessing you are talking about the dome system that doesn't have HD with directv?

I love it, and we just use Sirius backseat tv in our 2014 Dodge ram 3500 quad cab, since we don't ride in the travel trailer when we are towing it . Lol.

We have a Coachman 357 5th wheel. So watching tv on the go isn't something we are really into.

It only takes 5 to 10 minutes for slimine to pop up and find satellites. It's sweet.


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

cpalmer2k said:


> That is correct, DirecTV offers DNS in HD if you have the proper equipment. You only get either East Coast or West Coast though, not both. Some grandfathered users who insisted on keeping both coasts only have SD, that might be where the confusion is.
> 
> Also Dish before they went out of the DNS business only offered SD DNS
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


My parents have east and west HD DNS from Directv. There was a time when they only received west, but when Directv changed the pricing they started offering both costs again. I think this was three or four years ago. I am not sure if this is a grandfathered situation or the norm.

They use a 19X20 dish with a slimline 3 sat LNB attached for HD service. The signal strength is obviously considerably weaker than a full slimline dish, but it has not caused a problem for the 4-5 days at a time they set it up when traveling. They like this solution since 1) you can move the dish around so you don't have to worry about los from a fixed location on the roof 2) the dish is much smaller and lighter than the full slimline.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

damondlt said:


> I'm guessing you are talking about the dome system that doesn't have HD with directv?


Yes, a lot of the video was just about driving that point home.  Not to mention the RANT part of the blog post. 

And yes, you are right, the Travl'ers are quick and easy. Kind of cool how it all works automatically.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

David Bott said:


> Yes, a lot of the video was just about driving that point home.  Not to mention the RANT part of the blog post.
> 
> And yes, you are right, the Travl'ers are quick and easy. Kind of cool how it all works automatically.


Yes too bad I can't bolt one of those to my house lol.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

damondlt said:


> Yes too bad I can't bolt one of those to my house lol.


Don't see why you could not.  Not sure why you would want other than it's cool. You could stow it during a bad storm I guess. But the cost of it would out weigh just replacing 8 storm damaged ones. 

My avatar at the left is of my G74 Internet dish that was automatic. .74 meter dish with a 1 watt transmitter. Now THAT was COOL. (No longer being used and is being stored at my dads home.)


----------

